# we can use all the prayers we can get !!



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good Morning ,

I have not been able to sleep all night im worried sick about Becky on Saturday I took her to the vets because she has been acting strange sits in one corner all day for about 2 weeks now , started not eating again so we did blood work everything came out clean as usual with her but her PTT was off so now they are testing her for Von Willerbrands disease today going in for more blood work then off to internal medicine on Wed for Ct Scan , Im so sad and tired im financially going broke with her please everyone i believe in the power of prayer !



Anna


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Anna, I am so sorry to hear this about Becky. Has she had any bleeding symptoms? My prayers are with you.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

You're both in my prayers  I hope becky will get better soon x


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good Morning Tracey,

yes twice when they pulled blood she bled quite a bit after(((


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry Becky isn't feeling well again. I will say a prayer for her.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Ana, I am truly sorry. I'll be praying for Becky, and you as well.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending up prayers for the both of you rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the support , have to get to the bank and see if i can get some kind of loan for next week ct scan and internal medicine !!!!! and God if she needs shunt surgery


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, we are here--you are not alone! Stay focused & brave for Becky---they know when we are worried! 
Remember that most of our fears are eventually proved unfounded---for the rest we have trust & love for a faithful God who knows exactly where we are and how to help us. We will ask for that help now---for you and for Becky! We are not immune to the illness of this world but our faith gives us courage to trust implicitly in a Father who will carry us when we no longer are able or have lost the way!
Our love to you today. Please keep us up-dated! :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Praying for you both Anna. Like Sandi said, you are not alone.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, Ana, I'm so sorry...keep us posted...:grouphug:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Im praying for a Christmas Miracle ever since I got Becky I pray so hard since she has always been sick  and always someone new appears


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Anna,
I am sorry that you are going through this! I know in a sense what you are going through! my prayers go to you and Becky!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Lots of prayers for sweet Becky.....

hugs,
Tori


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Aw...Ya'll are in my prayers.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

So sorry Becky isn't feeling well. I'll keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

aksm4 said:


> Im praying for a Christmas Miracle ever since I got Becky I pray so hard since she has always been sick  and always someone new appears


I do believe in miracles, Ana, I've seen some in my life!


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Ana, things have a way of turning around. Especially with all the love, support, and prayers! Your Miracle may just come thru!! Your in my thoughts today! So sorry for all that is going on.  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Anna, I'm so sorry. I will keep you both in my prayers.

Laurie


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sending you and Becky prayers and love...


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Anna. You and Becky have gone through so much. Many prayers for you :hug: Have you been in touch with Becky's breeder? Von willebrands is usually genetically passed down. Keep us posted...


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Becky's Breeder when i told her about her liver she told me bring her back and i will give you another , im done talking to that woman !!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anna - I'm so sorry. I hope that it might not be that but if it is I think there's treatment to manage it. That poor little girl's been through so much as have you. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers. I am sorry your little one isn't well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, I don't know much about vWB disease but just read that normally there is a good prognosis so hoping for you in this tonight!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking about you guys tonight and praying for peace, healing and blessings to get you through. Hugs to you both.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Anna, it makes me so sad to hear that Becky is still having so many problems. The emotional and financial stress can seem overwhelming. Praying that you will be able to get a loan and that Becky will finally get a diagnosis with a treatment plan that will work.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Blood work is done and off to the lab we will get results by friday the latest thank you for all the well wishes and prayers keep praying friends she seems a bit better today xoxoxoxox


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just checking in to let you know I am thinking of you and Becky and sending up prayers.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

TLR said:


> Just checking in to let you know I am thinking of you and Becky and sending up prayers.




God Bless you Tracey xo:wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers to you and little Becky. I hope they get to the bottom of this and that it is not serious.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Anna, I have you in my thoughts and I am praying for your precious Becky. I can understand that the emotional and financial stress can be so overwhelming. 

Warm hugs for both you and Becky.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

*Prayers for you and Becky..*

Please know that God cares about us and our fluffs too. What hurts you, hurts Him and He will always be there for us. I saw a marquee on a church Monday. It said "When we lean on Him, we are close enough for Him to put Him arms around us." Lean in Him and us and we will all pray for your precious angel. Keep us posted on her progress. 
Love and prayers...


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Praying and hoping that it all comes back clean.... and that this is just a hormone funk....

Hugs for Becky


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry you and Becky are going thru so much! Be assured you both are in my prayers!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

We had an awful evening Becky did not want to eat again lethargic so a spark of hope yesterday during the day , if she does have von willerbrands these dogs are more at risk under anesthesia so i have to cancel ct scan until those results are in


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

today i find out if i get the loan , its personal so its tougher !!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying that the loan goes through!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Bank just called no to the loan  oh well why im not surprised , me get break that would be funny !!! Its not fun having a sick puppy you adore and just dont want to give up on !!!!! I have some individuals telling me give her back to her breeder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this enrages me because she will just put her to sleep , im so worn out and exhausted at this point , sometimes i think i will loose it or something .............

Everyone wirth healthy pups you do not know how lucky you are right now this is my wish to have Becky healthy , please do not complain about minor things like tear staining , will not play today etc....... i know that it seems big at the moment but you guys have no idea what i would give right now for some tear staining , and one I dont feel like eating today situation


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

where are you located? cause I know there are some places that you can go to to get some help! the harley foundation.......! 

You and Lyndsy need all the prayers that you can get! what is the cost? is there some way we can help?


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Janene youn are so sweet , may God Bless you , just need everyone to keep praying its the best gift we can recive right now the power of prayer can move mountains xoxoxxoxoxo


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Cause I know this lady that is a vet tech in quebec..... I got my three from her and her sister! they also rescue dogs and find homes for them! let me know! and if you need help money wise I can try to help out a bit with what I can............


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> Cause I know this lady that is a vet tech in quebec..... I got my three from her and her sister! they also rescue dogs and find homes for them! let me know! and if you need help money wise I can try to help out a bit with what I can............




Is she in Montreal ????


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I think close to montreal............ if you need her I will post on her facebook wall to ask if I can give you her number at work or cell...... her name is Christina!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Aww Anna poor poor becky I send you email you both are in our thoughts and prayers. Daisy sends a big massive lick to you. I hope things start looking up it is Christmas and I believe especially that Christmas is the time of miracles will pray for your Christmas miracle. We are all here for you when you need us and will help out in any wayxx


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Prayers for you both .


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Praying that you can get Becky the care she needs.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good Morning my friends ,

please keep praying we see a bit of an improvement today she is more bright and alert the power of prayer , Godbless you all for praying along with me !!! oxxoxoxox


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad that Becky is improving!!! She is still on my prayer list!!! Get well soon Becky!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm just now seeing this and I am so sorry she's not been well! I will keep both of you in my prayers. I'm so glad she's feeling better today and hope that she continues to get better. Will the vet let you start some kind of payment plan?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

rayer:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Lots of love to Becky.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

keep us updated!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Please know Anna that precious Becky is in my thoughts and prayers!
(((Big Huge Hugs)))

Celena


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

keep us updated hugs!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey anna how is little becky I'm sure everyone still praying for you. Let us know as soon as you get a chance. Hope things are still improving a bit.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Her improving was short lived we are back on our bed today doing absolutely nothing looking dpressed , still being force fed wow if this is hormonal in the end , i will blow my mind !!!! We got results to Von Willebrands negative , im supposed to be happy right , well does not exclude her Ptt came back not normal and we still have a coagulation problem , i have been doing lots of research and came a few things that state dogs with liver problems sometimes have coagulation problems !!! so now i have to on Monday book Ct scan again it has to with angiogram because she is so samll to make sure to catch the shunting , and i have been looking for a loan and its christmas nobody will lend yoy that kind of money before the holidays I can actually say Merry Christmas to me !!!!!!!!! im really tired but not tired to give up on My Becky!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Anna, I am so sorry. It must be just so frustrating and scary for you.
It is so hard not to know what is wrong because you don't know how to make them feel better.
Are you happy with the vet that you have? Did the vet say anything about the coagulation problem being related to her liver?
Please know that I am praying for little Becky to feel better.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello Kathleen yes im absolutely happy with my vet she has done everything possible i believe to find out what is wrong with Becky she is a difficult case she is loosing it also because almost everything comes back normal ,in September was the same thing only bile acids showed something with her liver ..... and the fact that it may be hormonal because its all happening close to her first heat is sooo tricky !!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Ana, I'm sorry Becky is still not feeling well. Still keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh Ana, I'm sorry Becky is still not feeling well. Still keeping her in my prayers.



Deb its been the roughest 8 months , ever since i got her im always at the vets and she is not well she went a full 6 weeks of being ok wow those were such happy days )) i miss my Becky running and playing and always asking for food  yesterday i broke down and just started to cry so hard i feel helpless in her case .......


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, wasn't Becky on antibiotics for a UTI for a while? I am asking as I just read this on the web:

"An example of an acquired deficiency is one due to lack of vitamin K. Vitamin K, found in various leafy green vegetables and produced by certain gastrointestinal bacteria, is a key component to proper blood coagulation. Vitamin K deficiencies are rare but can occur due to an extremely poor diet, malabsorption disorders, or *prolonged use of certain antibiotics.* Most coagulation factors, including the vitamin K-dependent ones, are manufactured by the liver, thus liver disease may cause prolonged PT and PTT. With liver disease and vitamin K deficiency, PT is more likely to be prolonged than is PTT."
Did the vet check Becky's Vit. K levels? Just a thought.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Anna,
So sorry Becky is feeling bad again. Have you thought about doing the scinigraphy since all her tests are coming back negative. She has signs of some kind, and her Bile Acid was 129 and a I believe the Protein C test was out of range. I would rule out liver issues once and for all. And you could check into details for Pet Plan insurance since Becky has not been diagnosed with a disease.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Anna, wasn't Becky on antibiotics for a UTI for a while? I am asking as I just read this on the web:
> 
> "An example of an acquired deficiency is one due to lack of vitamin K. Vitamin K, found in various leafy green vegetables and produced by certain gastrointestinal bacteria, is a key component to proper blood coagulation. Vitamin K deficiencies are rare but can occur due to an extremely poor diet, malabsorption disorders, or *prolonged use of certain antibiotics.* Most coagulation factors, including the vitamin K-dependent ones, are manufactured by the liver, thus liver disease may cause prolonged PT and PTT. With liver disease and vitamin K deficiency, PT is more likely to be prolonged than is PTT."
> Did the vet check Becky's Vit. K levels? Just a thought.



Dearest Sandi ,


no we did not check for vitamin k defeciency but that is it im going in for ct scan with angiogram this week !!!! yes its expensive and I just called my brother it killed me belive me since were not close and asked for a loan he said he can give me the money for ct but has nomore for surgery if necessary .


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Anna,
> So sorry Becky is feeling bad again. Have you thought about doing the scinigraphy since all her tests are coming back negative. She has signs of some kind, and her Bile Acid was 129 and a I believe the Protein C test was out of range. I would rule out liver issues once and for all. And you could check into details for Pet Plan insurance since Becky has not been diagnosed with a disease.



Dear Kandis they do not have scintigraphy here but they do ct scan with angio so im going this week yes im sick and tired of this my whole world is a mess with all of this i cant nomore im so heartbroken everytime i see her go through this episodes please pray for us ...


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Aww anna least the not that Van wil thing hopefully ct scan will show something up on Monday always in my prayers xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anna, so sorry Becky is still not feeling well. Hoping you will get some answers soon and Becky will feel better. Prayers and hugs to you both. :hugging:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Anna, keeping Becky in my prayers.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Dear Kandis they do not have scintigraphy here but they do ct scan with angio so im going this week yes im sick and tired of this my whole world is a mess with all of this i cant nomore im so heartbroken everytime i see her go through this episodes please pray for us ...


Does the internist recommend a CT Scan for liver?


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Does the internist recommend a CT Scan for liver?



my vet reccomends it and the radiologist that did her ultrasound , why do you ask?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Anna I am here if you need to talk! I wonder if you called and talked to my vet!!! if you need help I will do my best for you!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> Anna I am here if you need to talk! I wonder if you called and talked to my vet!!! if you need help I will do my best for you!


Hey Janyne is Christina a veterinarian ??? i spoke to her breifly on Fb im shy :blush:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> my vet reccomends it and the radiologist that did her ultrasound , why do you ask?


Anna-I asked because I would take mine to a (specialist) to diagnose her conditions. 
xxxx


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking about you and lifting up a prayer.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Tomorrow we are off to see internal medicine im woried sick , she just not looking well tonight  her eyes are red and lying there lifeless ct scan with angio anyone know about this procedure i was reading and it sais incision groin area !!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ana, I don't know anything about the procedure, but I'm keeping Becky and you in my prayers!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Anna, good luck with everything tomorrow. Will be thinking about you and praying for Becky.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Anna,

I am so sad and sorry to hear about your situation and Becky having to go through all of these painful health issues. Ann and I will be praying for you both to be strong and fight thru these hard times. I especially understand the stress on your financial situation. Hang in there and be strong, but I think you are already strong will and committed to doing what you can for Becky! I truly adore your strength and courage, and it gives me strength and courage as we continue to support our boy Biscuit. I wish you and Becky the best and you will both be in our prayers.

:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good morning ,

ok we are off to see internal medicine pray , she has some good news oxoxxoxoxoxo


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Anna pleas let us know as soon as you canxx hoping all goes ok. Saying prayers for youxx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Dear Kandis they do not have scintigraphy here but they do ct scan with angio so im going this week yes im sick and tired of this my whole world is a mess with all of this i cant nomore im so heartbroken everytime i see her go through this episodes please pray for us ...



Anna-I am not fam of this type of test to diagnose a liver shunt. Only protocol I heard of with my Kirby was a BAT, protein C, then if needed next was a SCINIGRAFY.
hope this tells them what's going on. Poor Becky. 
xxxx


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Anna i'm so sorry , i will say a prayer for you both ,Take care .


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello my friends,

we just got back from internal medicine , they were very nice she had looked over everything and she hd a thought maybe Becky has addisons disease it could sometimes mimic liver disease and throw off bile acids ????? so we did blood work for this and we are waiting for results if that comes back negative her ct scan is booked for Tuesday morning to investigate the liver ...... finally she did not ignore the fact she might have a liver issue and put her on lactulose and metrodizanole she said we should see improvement next 5 days ...... she will call me in 48 hours to check up on her , what do you guys think?? keep praying please i prefer addisons over liver shunt


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I think you found a good vet for Becky!

Hugs and pats for her


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree with Tori. I think this vet will be able to help little Becky. I'll continue praying it isn't a shunt.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anna - I don't know enough about liver disease or Addison's but I hope it's the lesser of the two. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ana I too think that you have found a good vet! Praying as Susan said the lesser of the two. Getting a diagnosis is the important thing,so Becky can treatment and get BETTER!!!!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

I think the vet sounds good anna she sounds like she knows what she is talking about do you see any improvement after the supplement thing? Hoping things improve


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Kandis,

We're checking in to see how Becky and Mommy doing? Please post update when you can.

Loves and hugs to you both! and continuing to pray for Becky to pull through and for you to find ways to help with the financial situation.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, just picked this up---so does this mean you would hear something by this Friday? With all the time zones I am a bit uncertain, but want to keep up w/what you find out.
Sending prayers for you, Becky & your vet.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

lol I called you Kandis!  my apology Anna.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would love to thank everyone for their continuous prayers and well wishes , hope she gets better soon , sorry if im not on here too much today but i got an awful migraine from yesterday stress


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

keep us updated !!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

hello sorry for being quick but my head is pounding 

Specialist just called negative Addisons  , so probably her Liver great we find out CT SCan Booked for tuesday am PLEASE GUYS PRAY ITS NOT HORRIBLE NEWS !!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

aksm4 said:


> hello sorry for being quick but my head is pounding
> 
> Specialist just called negative Addisons  , so probably her Liver great we find out CT SCan Booked for tuesday am PLEASE GUYS PRAY ITS NOT HORRIBLE NEWS !!!


I'll absolutely be praying!!!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

you know for 100% sure you have my prayers Anna................


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A CT scan is a perfectly acceptable alternative to scintigraphy. It is more expensive, thus the preference for scintigraphy.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes we do not have anywhere here in Quebec for scintigraphy so we are doing ct scan with Angiogram .....and yes very expensive !!!!!


----------

